# New Member - Old Questions.



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Guys.

Im new here, just had a few questions. Recently I just bought a 93 altima, will post pics, its very nice with a molded body kit, new slk mercadise paint, yada.. yada..

got a few problems.

1. A oil leak

2. The one that bugs me the most, the damn engine seems to sound like it has some kind of lifter tick on it. Between only 2-4rpm range. The car has 120,xxx miles should this engine retire? If so what kinda motor swaps into this car? Or am i stuck with the same motor.

Michael


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im a new member on this board but an older member on altimas.net. no you dont have to retire the engine, it will do 200,000 with regular maintenance. ive done a few things to my engine and im at 145xxx and i can tell you, its never run better. check the timing chain guides. the upper guide is noisy and is a design flaw. you can safely remove it and have no further noise from it. its a common problems on altimas. a compression check wouldnt hurt either. could be something as easy as low oil, or as bad as a worn cam. the fact that it goes away leads me to the timing chain. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

I recently came from the 4g63 turbo side of things. We had a page called www.vfaq.com( explains everything in detail ). Wondering if there is anything like that. I recently just signed up to a few forums, and am checking for anything that would help me. Even if you could drop me some links, some help. maybe some how to websites that would be awesome. I really love this car and all, just I hate when i looked under it today i found lots of oil! =\


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i know what you mean. i HATE oil leaks... try, if you havent already, www.altimas.net its the forum where i post the most at. ive learned alot there as well as helped out alot. lots of kewl people there, but we all have a common flaw; no patience for new members that ask questions that can be found by searching the sites archives. try it out, have some fun. as far as the oil leak goes, where is it coming from mostly? the front, back, side...? ill try and help you if i can. the ka24de has alot of potential and is a fun engine to build and tune. welcome to the altima crowd!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

can u explain removing the timing chain or what your talking about, cause i might try that to remove the noise.

MIchael


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you have a haynes, it will be much easier. you need to take off the valve cover and look over at the timing chain. to the left or right of it, i cant remember offhand, there is a guide there. remove it and put everything back together. this is also the perfect time to replace the valve cover gasket. i believe the whole process was outlined a couple weeks ago on altimas.net. a simple search should net you the answer. the dude that posted it said it took him about 20 minutes or so to do. if you have never had your valve cover off, expect to be outside about 2 hours or so as you figure everything out. on a scale of 1-5, 5 being the hardest, i would say this is a 2. take your time, youll do alright!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

I have worked on the head of my old 4g63 engine, but this is just something I haven't even started to look at, just got the car today, and just found out a few things today =) hehehe.. haven't actually bought the car yet, but im going to take it to a mech. tommorrow to see if i can find the oil leak.

Michael


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl, dont forget to have him run the diagnostics on the ecu as well. find out if any codes have been stored. could save you some trouble.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

hmmm...I think I will look into this timing chain guide as well, because I've been having a funny tick, and it seems to have that same symptom.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *hmmm...I think I will look into this timing chain guide as well, because I've been having a funny tick, and it seems to have that same symptom. *


 are you from altimas.net as well? this is asleep...


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *are you from altimas.net as well? this is asleep... *


Yeah I am. It's nice to see some of the same people on this board too . My name on Altimas.net is still SkylineAWD.


----------

